
Bozoma Saint John Heads to Uber from Apple - DLay
https://techcrunch.com/2017/06/06/bozoma-saint-john/
======
corememory
I'm mystified that a senior exec would jump from Apple to a scam company like
Uber for any reason. Hopefully someone will explain why this makes any sense.

